# Protectorrucksack Sinn oder Unsinn?



## Timo S. (16. Mai 2014)

Ein neuer Rucksack soll her, nun stellt sich die Frage einen Evoc mit Protection oder nen normalen, dafür mit relativ trockenem Rücken 
Bisher dachte ich immer, dass alleine die meist gefüllte Trinkblase schon den Rücken schützt zumindest dann, wenn ich nicht im Bikepark unterwegs bin und verrückte Sachen mache (tu ich nicht)
Aber tief in mir bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich da nicht einem Trugschluss erliege mit meiner Meinung.
Was meint ihr bringt der Evoc deutlich mehr Sicherheit, die man auch benötigt, oder ist das mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen? Es geht hier nicht um den Schutz im Park sondern um die "normale" Trail Action.
Bin gespannt wie ihr das seht.


----------



## Steve16061980 (16. Mai 2014)

Hi.
Mir geht es ähnlich, und ich hab mir aus dem gleichen Grund heute morgen einen Evoc Fr Trail bestellt.
Mich hats vor 5 Wochen auch erwischt. Kopflastiger sprung und abflug über den Lenker. Bin dann auf der Schulter resp. Rücken gelandet.
Der normale Camelback hat hier so einiges abgehalten, jedoch ging die Landung ins Flache.
Währe dort ne Wurzel, Stein oder sonst was gewessen.....
Deshalb bin ich zum Schluss gekommen mir einen Protektorrucksack zuzulegen. Ich fahre eeh nie ohne Rucksack, und auf die 300Gr mehr kommt es dann nicht an. Den einzigen nachteil sehe ich in punkto belüftung. Aber mal abwarten. Wenn ich das Wetter so betrachte bleiben da eeh nur knapp 2-3 Monate wo es halt wärmer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_B. (16. Mai 2014)

Beim normalen fahren sollte ein normaler Rucksack locker reichen


----------



## haekel72 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich habe seit 6 Monaten den neuen evoc mit Protektor und ich fahre auch nur Trail und viel Technik. Bei zwei abwürfen über den Lenker bin ich auf den rücken gelandet. Ich denke ohne den Schutz hätte  ich mehr Schmerzen gehabt und das Mehr gewicht oder mehr schwitzen am Rücken nehme ich sehr gerne in Kauf. 

Trau Dich!


----------



## Scotty_Genius (16. Mai 2014)

ich fahre auch seit längerer zeit mit einem evoc protektor rucksack. klar schwitze ich dabei am rücken und am hüftgurt, ist mir aber das sicherheitsplus wert. ausserdem hatte ich auch bei zuvor optisch gesehen viel besser belüfteten rucksäcken einen nassen rücken...


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Mai 2014)

Fahre den Deuter Attack, also auch mit einem Protektor darin und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen,
zumal ich auch mal eine Siggflasche, Werkzeug und eine Kamera im Rucksack habe und ich denke, das ist eher die Gefahr auf "normalen" Trails.
Der Protektor schützt den Rücken auch vor harten Gegenständen im Rucksack!


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (17. Mai 2014)

Seit etwas über einem Jahr fahre ich auch mit einem EVOC FR ENDURO TEAM // 16l. Gekauft habe ich ihn mir weil es so wenig Auswahl an Rucksäcken in großen Größen gab, nicht wegen des Protektors. Neulich stand nach einer Landung von 'nem kleinen Sprung ein Baum zu nah am Trail... salto über'n Lenker und ich bin direkt auf dem Rücken gelandet. Seit dem freu ich mich noch etwas mehr mit diesem Rucksack zu fahren, der mir auch sonst richtig gut gefällt 
Mit einem "normalen" Rucksack schwitze ich am Rücken nicht weniger als mit dem diesem jetzt. Du müsstest dir schon einen raus suchen der extra gut belüftet ist... solche Rucksäcke liegen meist gar nicht direkt am Rücken an.


Timo S. schrieb:


> Was meint ihr bringt der Evoc deutlich mehr Sicherheit, die man auch benötigt, oder ist das mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen? Es geht hier nicht um den Schutz im Park sondern um die "normale" Trail Action.
> Bin gespannt wie ihr das seht.


Es ist wie mit Airbags im Auto... heutzutage fährt man 6 + X davon um sich herum spazieren und kaum einen interessiert's, doch wenn man sie braucht, ist man froh das sie da sind. Was ich sagen will... wenn Du bisher ohnehin immer mit "normalen" Rucksack gefahren bist, wird dich der Protektor im "normalen" TrailActionAlltag nicht weiter stören. Und wenn Du ihn mal brauchst... Du weisst schon 

PS: "normale" Trail Action


----------



## Udo_B. (18. Mai 2014)

Dann würde ich das dauerhafte tragen einer Warnweste auch noch empfehlen.

Die ganzen Sicherheitssysteme im Auto führen doch dazu das einige Idioten bei Regen mit 50m Sicht mit 200 über die Autobahn brettern.  Beim Skifahren genauso Helm + Rückenprotektor schon wird die schwarze Piste Schuss gefahren. 
Mann kann und sollte einfach nicht alles geben wen man Montag noch arbeiten gehen muss.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (18. Mai 2014)

Hmm... so kann man das natürlich auch sehen... 
Ich hatte mir 'nen Rucksack gekauft weil ich einen Rucksack brauchte und nicht einen Protektor.



Udo_B. schrieb:


> Dann würde ich das dauerhafte tragen einer Warnweste auch noch empfehlen.
> 
> Die ganzen Sicherheitssysteme im Auto führen doch dazu das einige Idioten bei Regen mit 50m Sicht mit 200 über die Autobahn brettern.  Beim Skifahren genauso Helm + Rückenprotektor schon wird die schwarze Piste Schuss gefahren.
> Mann kann und sollte einfach nicht alles geben wen man Montag noch arbeiten gehen muss.



Das wäre in manchen Innenstädten vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt.

Einige (hoffentlich eher weniger) Idioten findet man wohl unter fast jeder sportlichen / schnellen Fortbewegungsart.

Tag's darauf (Montag) war ich wieder auf Arbeit.

... also? Alles easy würde ich sagen


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Mai 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Fahre den Deuter Attack, also auch mit einem Protektor darin und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen,
> zumal ich auch mal eine Siggflasche, Werkzeug und eine Kamera im Rucksack habe und ich denke, das ist eher die Gefahr auf "normalen" Trails.
> Der Protektor schützt den Rücken auch vor harten Gegenständen im Rucksack!



Kann ich so unterschreiben.. Habe den Rucksack seit 3 Jahren und bin einige Male mehr als froh gewesen ihn zu tragen..


----------



## D-charger (18. Mai 2014)

Udo_B. schrieb:


> Dann würde ich das dauerhafte tragen einer Warnweste auch noch empfehlen.
> 
> Die ganzen Sicherheitssysteme im Auto führen doch dazu das einige Idioten bei Regen mit 50m Sicht mit 200 über die Autobahn brettern.  Beim Skifahren genauso Helm + Rückenprotektor schon wird die schwarze Piste Schuss gefahren.
> Mann kann und sollte einfach nicht alles geben wen man Montag noch arbeiten gehen muss.


Sorry, aber das ist der größte Schwachsinn den Du da von Dir gibst und erinnert mich stark an Stammtisch Polemik....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaiBotB (18. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn man mit 2 Helmen unterwegs ist: Den FF will ich ja erst am DH Track aufsetzen, aber wenn ich den leichten Deckel dann hinten auf den Rucksack schnalle und nen Salto über den Lenker mache, hab ich bedenken mir den Rücken dann doch stark zu überdehnen...!? Mach ich mir da zuviele Gedanken?


----------



## Timo S. (18. Mai 2014)

Hm...ist ja doch eher eine Pro Protekt Fraktion die sich zu Wort meldet...

P.S. aktuell ist ein Freund über den Lenker abgegangen, Resultat Schultereckgelenkssprengung und Becken angebrochen.


----------



## D-charger (18. Mai 2014)

Also bei sämtlichen Enduro Rennveranstaltungen ist das Tragen von Rücken Protektoren ODER Rucksack mit entsprechendem Protektor Verpflichtung. Ob das jetzt jetzt eine Aussage über die Wirksamkeit von solchen Rucksack Protektoren trifft kann jetzt jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Steve16061980 (18. Mai 2014)

Klar kann man es mit dem Schutz auch übertreiben, aber andersrum, ein einziger Sturz reicht aus um sich ernsthaft zu verletzen. 
In den meisten Fällen passiert einem dabei eigentlich fast nix. Im laufe der Jahre kommen aber dann sicherlich auch verletzungen dazu wo man mal für einige Tage oder Wochen pausen muss. Und wenn man ganz vill Pech hat könnte man im Rollstull oder im Sarg landen.
Erst letztes Jahr bin ich mit der Feuerwehr ausgerück zu einen Fahrradunfall. Vater uns Sohn wahren mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Vater fuhr vorne. Dieser hat wohl die Kurve nicht mehr geschaft und landete in einem Verkehrsschild. Er war auf der stelle Tod. Unsere Aufgabe war nachher noch das säubern der Strasse. 
Dies sind dann sie Art von einsätzen die einem vermitteln wie schnell es gehen kann.
Es kann einfach jeden zu jederzeit erwischen. Egal ob nur mal Brötchen holt oder ne Downhillstrecke runterbrettert.
Deswegen bin ich der meinung das ein Mindenstmass an schutzausrüstung immer angebracht ist (Helm und Handschuhe)
Ein Protekorrucksack kommt für mich aber dann gleich als nächste Ausrüstung dazu. Noch vor den Knie oder Ellbogenschützern.
Es geht ja nicht drum das man durch die Ausrüstung grössere Risiken eingeht, sondern einfach drum Risiken zu minimieren.
Im endeffekt muss allerdings jeder für sich diese Entscheidung treffen.
Ich find das ganze kann man ein bischen vergleichen mit dem Sicherheitsgurt im Auto. Hier hat es auch lange gedauert bis sich mittlerweile fast jeder anschnallt.


----------



## Udo_B. (19. Mai 2014)

Natürlich ist das traurig und ich wünsche jeden keinen Hals und Beinbruch.

Aber wie schützt man sich vor so einem Unfall?


----------



## Steve16061980 (19. Mai 2014)

Udo_B. schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das traurig und ich wünsche jeden keinen Hals und Beinbruch.
> 
> Aber wie schützt man sich vor so einem Unfall?


 
Vor einem Unfall schützen geht nicht.

Ein *Unfall* ist ein plötzliches, unvorhergesehenes, zeitlich und örtlich bestimmbares, unfreiwilliges und von außen einwirkendes Ereignis, bei dem eine natürliche Person (Körperschaden) oder eine Sache (Sachschaden) einen Schaden erleidet.
Dies ist ja im prinzip das thema hier. Mann kann sich halt nur auf einen Unfall vorbereiten, und so versuchen den entstehenden Schaden zu veringern.

Für mich sollte man einfach versuchen deen für sich selbst besten Schutz zu wählen und unnötige Risiken zu vermeiden. Aber das wichtigste, mann sollte immer och Spass dabei haben, und nicht ständig zu denken was währe wenn. Die Gesunde Mischung machts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (22. Mai 2014)

Udo_B. schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das traurig und ich wünsche jeden keinen Hals und Beinbruch.
> 
> Aber wie schützt man sich vor so einem Unfall?


 
Entsprechende Schutzausrüstung tragen *UND* angepasste Fahrweise.

Denn:
- Wenn ich weit über meinem Linit fahre hilft mir auch irgendwann die beste Schutzausrüstung nicht mehr.
- Wenn ich angepasst fahre, mich aber ein andere Umstand (Auto, ...) vom Rad holt habe ich schlechte Karten ohne Schutzausrüstung.

Und wie schon erwähnt: Unfälle verhindern kannst Du nicht, nur Folgen minimieren.


----------



## Sebel (22. Mai 2014)

also ich weiß nicht... ich hab nen deuter compact exp, der hat eh schon einen verstärkung/polsterung am rücken, damit er nicht wie'n sack wasser rumhängt. dann noch zusammen mit trinkblase, regenjacke und schlauch im rucksack weiß ich nicht, was man sonst noch bei normalem trailsurfen an schutz so brauchen sollte.
bin schon mehrmals drauf geladen und ausser einem "puff" hab ich von den stürzen nix gemerkt. klar könnte da auch ein spitzer stein und eine ungünstig stehender ast im weg liegen und sich vielleicht durchbohren... hättehättefahrradkette 

aber sich auf alle eventualitäten 100% vorzubereiten finde ich übertrieben. dann kann man auch gleich mit nem fullface und nem neckbrace rumfahren. denn ich denke die nacken, schulter, kieferverletzungen beim biken überwiegen sicherlich im vergleich zu schwerwiegenden rückenverletzungen.

und die enduroracevorschriften zum vergleich ranzuziehen finde ich auch etwas weit hergeholt. die jungs heizen mit ~60-70 sachen die trails runter und tragen entsprechend angemessen fullface, rücken/ellbogen/knie/schienbeinprotektoren.
aber laut seiner beschreibung hört es sich nicht so an, als plant der threadersteller da mal mit zufahren und sich entsprechenden sturzenergien auszusetzen.

aber im endeffekt soll jeder das anziehen, womit er sich wohlfühlt. und wenn sich timo s. schon so gedanken macht, ist er vielleicht mit einem protektorenrucksack einfach entspannter unterwegs.


----------



## Manson-007 (22. Mai 2014)

Sebel schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht... ich hab nen deuter compact exp, der hat eh schon einen verstärkung/polsterung am rücken, damit er nicht wie'n sack wasser rumhängt. dann noch zusammen mit trinkblase, regenjacke und schlauch im rucksack weiß ich nicht, was man sonst noch bei normalem trailsurfen an schutz so brauchen sollte.
> bin schon mehrmals drauf geladen und ausser einem "puff" hab ich von den stürzen nix gemerkt. klar könnte da auch ein spitzer stein und eine ungünstig stehender ast im weg liegen und sich vielleicht durchbohren... hättehättefahrradkette
> 
> aber sich auf alle eventualitäten 100% vorzubereiten finde ich übertrieben. dann kann man auch gleich mit nem fullface und nem neckbrace rumfahren. denn ich denke die nacken, schulter, kieferverletzungen beim biken überwiegen sicherlich im vergleich zu schwerwiegenden rückenverletzungen.
> ...



Das hatte ich schon mal geschrieben. Die Rucksack mit Protektoren-Hersteller malen sich ein Droh-Szenarium aus, als würde die Trails nur noch aus Eisendornen bestehen, sodaß man einen Protektor-Rucksack benötigt. Na klar kann der Rucksack mehr, nur stellt sich die Frage, wozu ???? Mit einem gewöhnlich gefüllten Trinkrucksack kann bei einem Sturz so gut wie nie was passieren (Das habe ich persönlich schon mehrmals erlebt), weil der Rucksack deckt den Rücken zuverlässig abdeckt und Extrazeug braucht man definitiv nicht.

Mit Angst kann man schon immer gut Geld verdienen, gerade dann wenn man die Gefahr völlig absurd hoch einstuft


----------



## Timo S. (22. Mai 2014)

Hi,
dank euch für eure Meinungen, ich werde mir wahrscheinlich einen Ergon BA3 Evo Protect holen. Erstmal ohne Protektor, den ich dann aber nachrüsten kann wenn ich zum Kamikaze mutieren sollte


----------



## Caprista (2. Juni 2014)

Für alle die glauben, es braucht keinen Buckelschutz auf der Hausrunde - das Bild entstand drei tage nach 'nem satten Abflug _ohne _Schutz, Rückenprotektor lag im Auto...! Wär da ein Stein oder ein kleiner Baumstumpf gewesen, wär ich jetzt jeden Tag auf zwei Rädern unterwegs, allerdings neben- und nicht hintereinander. Seid nicht dumm, und kauft euch einen gescheiten Protektoren-Rucksack! Man hat nicht immer so viel Glück, erst einen klaren Warnschuss zu bekommen. Und die schlauen Buben hören auch die Schüsse der anderen. In diesem Sinne, Happy Trails!


----------



## Manson-007 (3. Juni 2014)

Aua


----------



## CrossX (9. Juni 2014)

Passt aber farblich gut zur Boxershorts.   

Ich glaube ich gucke mich auch mal nach so einem Rucksack um.  Bis jetzt hatte ich alle schweren Unfälle auf dem Hometrail.  Im Park ist mir noch nie was passiert was wirklich weh tat


----------



## decay (10. Juni 2014)

Das "Problem" am Evoc ist halt, dass er neben dem Protektor auch noch die durchdachtesten Features hat und gut aussieht. Habe mich auch lange gewehrt, aber dann ne sehr günstige Gelegenheit gehabt und es nicht bereut. Mit alten Deuter war luftiger, aber auch weit schlechter organisiert und wackliger.


----------



## pat (10. Juni 2014)

decay schrieb:


> Das "Problem" am Evoc ist halt, dass er neben dem Protektor auch noch die durchdachtesten Features hat und gut aussieht. .... Mit alten Deuter war luftiger, aber auch weit schlechter organisiert und wackliger.


Stimme dem absolut zu. Selbst dieses Weekend bei der Affenhitze war der Evoc durchaus auszuhalten. Schwitzen tue ich ohnehin. 

Allerdings würde ich ein Anprobieren des Evoc empfehlen. Der satte Sitz basiert auf einem System mit eng anliegenden Trägern und Rückenteil sowie breitem Hüftgurt. Mit Vorteilen bei Schutz und Verrutschsicherheit, aber das passt nicht jedem ohne Zwicken und es mag's subjektiv auch nicht jeder.


----------

